# Wick Sizes?



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I have several of the Candle flex molds and wanted to know what have people found to be the best wick size in the tapers and pillars. I have been using 2/0 in the tapers an they tend to drip a lot more than I expected.

Thanks in advance
Jeff


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I've been using #2 sqaure braided from Betterbee and have had good luck with them. I'm currently doing a test burn of a recent batch of 10" taper from metal molds. I've got about 4 1/2 inches of candle left not counting whats in the holder and it's been burning for a total of 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe 2/0 wicking is good for up to 2" diameter candles. IIRC, 2/0 is a common wicking for most tapers or small pillars or dipped candles. But if it burns faster than you like, you can always use a smaller wicking. If the candle 'tunnels' as it burns, you know your wicking is too small.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We use the wick sizes recommended in the Mann Lake catalog for each mold. Different size molds require different size wicks.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Jeff, we use 3/0 in our 3/4" tapers and they burn really nicely. No drips and well over an hour per inch.
Sheri


----------

